# Cleaning Wheels for a flip. Protect rim srickers?



## Pirate of the Plains (May 13, 2020)

I recently picked up a Mid-school Powerlite Chaos and I'm just gonna clean it up and sell it.
Should I just clean the wheels and not worry about the original stickers or is there a way to clean the wheels in still protects this stickers. 
Also have the similar concerns about the frame decals.
Do wheels stickers affect value or 'originality' either way?
I realize the wheels arent in the pic. Cuz I took them home to clean lol. 






Wow, Pirate that was lightning fast shipping like always! Keep it Up!
-No One


----------



## 1motime (May 13, 2020)

Do whatever is needed to protect the stickers.  They were on there from Day 1.  They make the wheels complete and add to the legitimacy and value.  Clean up to them and then move away!


----------



## Pirate of the Plains (May 13, 2020)

Now that I look only one sticker is still on ther, the other is there but missing face, I thot it was on there when I rescued it from a scrapper. I wonder if the face might be in the back of my suv





Wow, Pirate that was lightning fast shipping like always! Keep it Up!
-No One


----------



## Pirate of the Plains (May 13, 2020)

.



Wow, Pirate that was lightning fast shipping like always! Keep it Up!
-No One


----------



## Pirate of the Plains (May 13, 2020)

Other than that we'll this thing's DeCal game is strong tho. It even still has the little powerlite decal on the seatpost

Wow, Pirate that was lightning fast shipping like always! Keep it Up!
-No One


----------



## Pirate of the Plains (May 13, 2020)

.



Wow, Pirate that was lightning fast shipping like always! Keep it Up!
-No One


----------



## Pirate of the Plains (May 13, 2020)

.



Wow, Pirate that was lightning fast shipping like always! Keep it Up!
-No One


----------



## 1motime (May 13, 2020)

Pirate of the Plains said:


> Now that I look only one sticker is still on ther, the other is there but missing face, I thot it was on there when I rescued it from a scrapper. I wonder if the face might be in the back of my suvView attachment 1193744View attachment 1193743
> 
> Wow, Pirate that was lightning fast shipping like always! Keep it Up!
> -No One



You have a pair!  Now for the fun part...


----------

